
Helium leak from MRI disabled all Apple devices in the facility - fanf2
https://old.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9mk2o7/mri_disabled_every_ios_device_in_facility/
======
craftyguy
How does one of the most inert gasses in the universe 'interact with
microcontrollers' ? The only reason it can kill humans is because it displaces
a critical gas (oxygen) if breathed in massive quantities. Is it displacing
some other gas that is required for these microcontrollers to work? (seems
highly unlikely)

~~~
toomuchtodo
TL;DR Possible fault in an onboard MEMS oscillator from helium exposure.

[https://file.scirp.org/pdf/JST_2013122009560886.pdf](https://file.scirp.org/pdf/JST_2013122009560886.pdf)

> Exposure of absolute pressure sensors, resonant microtube density, binary
> concentration sensors and chip-scale vacuum packaged pirani gauges to room
> temperature helium resulted in a gradual drift in sensor output. No effect
> was found for differential pressure sensors and pirani gauges vacuum
> packaged with ceramic or metal packages. The observed results apply to other
> vacuum packaged MEMS devices such as gyroscopes, voltage controlled
> oscillators, infrared and Coriolis mass flow sensors. Potential causes for
> this loss of hermeticity are discussed as well as application limitations
> for MEMS sensors.

------
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
I love how sure everyone was that it's EMI.

Now I'm thinking of some crazy scenario where someone saves the day by putting
an iPhone in a helium balloon to reversibly disable it.

------
8bitsrule
One of the comments is this:

"Try one of two things:

1) Hold power and home button for 10 seconds and see if the device reboots.

2) Degauss the device then try step 1.

Source: Had an arc welder in proximity lock my 4s up once."

------
anon49124
Looks like the salient comment:

Helium affecting Apple device's MEMS clock source and IP67 not helium-proof

[https://old.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9mk2o7/mri_disabl...](https://old.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9mk2o7/mri_disabled_every_ios_device_in_facility/e7g5rcw/)

